# The Mini VOX Needs It's Own Forum



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

The new mini vox is completely new hardware with it's own issues. Every other piece of hardware has it's own sub-forum... Plus, with all of the new issues it has, it really needs it's own sub-forum.

It may be called a Mini, but the Mini VOX is entirely different hardware than the old mini with it's own issues. It's not a Mini Gen 3, it's entirely different. There already has been confusion in threads what hardware is being discussed.

Thanks!


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

We need a clear game plan for Vox & Hydra.


----------



## Diana Collins (Aug 21, 2002)

I think that putting the Mini Vox in a separate forum might be more confusing rather than less. While there is some hardware specificity to the Mini Vox (BT support for example) many of the issues seen will be common. Right now, the Mini Vox has a problem with Slide Pro remotes, but that is more likely a software issue than a hardware one. i don't think the Mini and the Mini Vox are any more different from each other than the Roamio OTA and the Roamio Pro, for example.

The Hydra case is a bit more interesting. This is a major change to the UI, and it has generated a lot of posts, but I think those will die down after a while. However, since TiVo says they are not going to force Hydra on any current users, the "TiVo Classic" UI will stay around for quite a while. It may make sense to have two separate sub-forums for the Help Center and Suggestion Avenue, but for the other forums, it is rarely clear if a problem is in hardware, software or both, so it would be difficult to manage in a way that doesn't require a LOT of supervision. So, I'd leave the hardware specific forums alone.

My $0.02


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

Diana Collins said:


> i don't think the Mini and the Mini Vox are any more different from each other than the Roamio OTA and the Roamio Pro, for example.


Seriously? The Mini and the Mini VOX share absolutely nothing in hardware. Different case, different memory, different electronics, different resolution, different speed, different remotes. About the only thing they have in common is that they both say "Tivo" on them... They are as much alike as a Bolt and a Roamio.


Diana Collins said:


> So, I'd leave the hardware specific forums alone.
> 
> My $0.02


So why are there different sub-forums for the Bolt and the Roamio If "hardware specific forums" aren't worthwhile?


----------



## JosephB (Nov 19, 2010)

Honestly, there are way too many subforums. They should really be re-aligned based on software generation and not necessarily on hardware. Until Hydra, there was basically little to no difference between Roamio and Bolt. There definitely shouldn't be a split between Minis.

Maybe there should be a merging of forums, and separate ones for "Classic SDUI", "Classic HDUI", and "Hydra". Maybe one for "legacy" if you wanted to wrap up all the super old stuff like Series 2/TiVoHD/whatever. In the past I've seen duplicated threads across the Roamio/Bolt or Roamio/Premiere when the same issue was affecting multiple generations of hardware because it was really a software issue, and everything was on the same software versions


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

Mike Lang said:


> Keep in mind that anything we change...ANYTHING...will please half of the membership and the other half will kick and scream and complain as loudly as they can for an obnoxiously long time.





JosephB said:


> Honestly, there are way too many subforums.


Case in point..."we need more forums"..."There are too many forums".


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

Mike Lang said:


> Case in point..."we need more forums"..."There are too many forums".


LOL... I see your point. I'm guessing though that the posters above who don't want a Mini VOX sub-forum don't actually own a Mini VOX. Just a guess...


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

JosephB said:


> Honestly, there are way too many subforums. They should really be re-aligned based on software generation and not necessarily on hardware. Until Hydra, there was basically little to no difference between Roamio and Bolt. There definitely shouldn't be a split between Minis.
> 
> Maybe there should be a merging of forums, and separate ones for "Classic SDUI", "Classic HDUI", and "Hydra". Maybe one for "legacy" if you wanted to wrap up all the super old stuff like Series 2/TiVoHD/whatever. In the past I've seen duplicated threads across the Roamio/Bolt or Roamio/Premiere when the same issue was affecting multiple generations of hardware because it was really a software issue, and everything was on the same software versions


Agreed that a serious analysis should be made regarding the forum's organization. The question of different opinions on it are likely easily answered by simply looking at how posts are now being made. Most of the posts go into the CoffeeHouse forum no matter what. PyTivo Desktop, Hydra, Gen3, and all kinds of various posts regarding hardware and/or hookups are going there anyway with little enforcement on looking at topic vs posts. Looking at the type of posts being made should be able to answer how most people are posting anyway. Perhaps a new division based on UI with sub-forums if there are enough posts regarding *true* hardware specific questions? I suspect true hardware specific posts are actually few, though.


----------



## Nak (Aug 18, 2010)

eherberg said:


> I suspect true hardware specific posts are actually few, though.


Let's see, I just counted. On the Bolt sub-forum, 12 of the latest 15 threads are Bolt hardware specific. On the Roamio sub forum, 11 out of 20; On the Mini forum, 10 out of 10 of the latest threads are hardware specific to one of the two minis. On 5 of those 10 mini threads at least one--if not a few more--posters are obviously confused about which mini is being discussed. I do not get people who do not own a Mini-VOX complaining. I mean seriously, just don't read the forum if you don't want to see a separate sub-forum. It's really, really simple: Just don't click on that sub-forum. Why is it important to you that Mini-VOX owners don't have a forum to discuss issues? It brings to mind a quote of William Shatner on Saturday Night Live years back...


----------



## eherberg (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm actually all-for a reorganization of the forums. The current way doesn't seem to fit and hasn't for a while. No matter what your model, there is no single place under the current system that you can follow items that pertain to your model. Part of the problem is the organization ... part of it is people posting in wrong areas. I would hope that the new UI release and posting trends would prompt a look at how this could be improved. Looking at hardware-specific forum topics, most -- not all -- but most seem to be questions not so much regarding hardware specifics but rather feature, utilization, and UI specific. A re-imagining of the forum that was perhaps more focused toward UI/feature organization than hardware would make those topics easier to be followed by an audience that it affects. I'm, not at all against a hardware sub-forum, but then at least it would possibly contain items that are truly specific to that particular hardware model. It would also potentially clean up the dumping ground that the 'CoffeeHouse' forum has turned into where hardware, networking, software, interface, TivotoGo, etc often get dropped.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

I'd be ok with one forum for all things TiVo. I usually scan them all anyway, it would be easier to just have one.

With some problems, the poster has no idea if it's hardware, software, update related, etc. Having one forum makes it simple to post, regardless of why you're posting. Plus we wouldn't have the same thread (23.7.1 has been released!) in six different places.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I think the forum aggregation extension is an important option to consider in any forum organization/reorganization.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

Many posters are clueless (or lazy) about sub-forums. A newbie likely won't even know what Gen 3, Gen 4 or Hydra is. Same goes for the various Minis. Many posts are going to end up in the wrong place, defeating the purpose and making threads even harder to find. The fewer sub-forums the better IMO.


----------

